# Verizon's new FiOS deal will let you watch Comedy Central away from home



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Verizon's new FiOS deal will let you watch Comedy Central away from home*

(engadget.com) - Verizon is about to make it much easier to catch The Daily Show when you can't reach your TV on time. As part of a renewed carriage deal, Big Red will let you watch all of Viacom's live channels (including Comedy Central, MTV and Nickelodeon) through the FiOS Mobile app when you're away from home....

Full Story Here


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Interesting! 

Now I wonder if our two DBS companies are a bit upset over this, and wonder if they have contracts that prevent others from doing the same (not across the board, but some key shows). ?


----------

